# Concerning You Tube videos....



## Augusta (Jun 27, 2007)

Not pointing any fingers mind you.




We should consider that a great many, if not most, of the videos at You Tube are breaking copyright laws. That is why they are removed on a regular basis. Clips from movies and videos are copyrighted and not to be copied and circulated.

Isn't wrong to link to or imbed them here as well? Isn't there a moral issue with this?


----------



## Herald (Jun 27, 2007)

Traci - YouTube encourages imbeding of its videos. As far as copyright infringement, you are right. That does happen on YouTube. Individuals need to be cognizant of this fact.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 27, 2007)

Augusta said:


> Not pointing any fingers mind you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it immoral to record a movie on your TV set? Youtube--at least at the basic levels--precludes the ability to copy the information onto a DVD or Ipod. So I would argue that taping a tv show is more of a copyright violation than linking to youtube.

Also, not all youtube stuff is ripped from other movies. Some could be homemade, etc.


----------



## Augusta (Jun 27, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Traci - YouTube encourages imbeding of its videos. As far as copyright infringement, you are right. That does happen on YouTube. Individuals need to be cognizant of this fact.



Hi Bill, I am not saying that the imbedding itself is wrong. I am saying that imbedding something you know is copyrighted is wrong.


----------



## Augusta (Jun 27, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> Is it immoral to record a movie on your TV set? Youtube--at least at the basic levels--precludes the ability to copy the information onto a DVD or Ipod. So I would argue that taping a tv show is more of a copyright violation than linking to youtube.
> 
> Also, not all youtube stuff is ripped from other movies. Some could be homemade, etc.




You become an accessory when you take someones pirated stuff and give it out. It used to be understood that recording off of tv was ok but now I am not so sure it is anymore. That is where I am foggy. We can make duplicates of our cds etc. for our own purposes but we can't then pass them around. This my understanding, I am willing to be corrected here.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 27, 2007)

Augusta said:


> Not pointing any fingers mind you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Augusta,

Long lengths of video are a problem but most (if not all) the studios and networks don't have a problem with short clips. It generates interest for their shows and movies. I was just reading an interview with president of CBS on that very point. A one minute clip is more like a commercial.


----------



## Davidius (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah, it's a commercial for which the network doesn't have to pay.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 27, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Augusta,
> 
> Long lengths of video are a problem but most (if not all) the studios and networks don't have a problem with short clips. It generates interest for their shows and movies. I was just reading an interview with president of CBS on that very point. A one minute clip is more like a commercial.



In other words, I am making them money! That might not be so good after all...


----------



## Augusta (Jun 27, 2007)

I found this funny video on none other than You Tube that explains it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJn_jC4FNDo


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 27, 2007)

cool!


----------

